# Hello all



## rhino2104 (Feb 18, 2007)

Greetings all.

First off let me say that I'm 23 and in the Army.  I'm from the Dallas, TX area originally, but I'm currently staitioned on Ft. Huachca, AZ for the next year and a half or so.  I've have no experience in martial arts outside of some limited un-armed combat training (based on Brazilian Jujutsu) through the Army.  I've been looking into it for several years now, but I couldn't before I entered the service due to lack of time and money.  Since I've been in I haven't been afforded the opprotunity due to training and being stationed in Germany not speaking the language fluently.  Now I'm finally back in the states and am in better standings to follow actually get into martial arts.

This brings me to a dilema.  I'm not entirely sure which martial art to start with.  I've sat in on a few Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Aikido, and Judo classes.  I'm going later this week to check out Hap Ki Do and Kung Fu.  They all have a certain appeal to me but I only have time to really start with one right now.  I'm not looking for the quick learn type thing.  I'm looking to learn everything I can about which ever art I start with.  I would appreciate anyone's input from the choices I have listed above.  I don't really have any other options due to the size, or lack there of, of the town that I'm by.  I know that everyone thinks that thiers is the best, but I'm just trying to get an overall feel.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 18, 2007)

First off:  Welcome to MT!  It's good to have you here.

As for choosing a school.  Try a few out.  See how they feel.  Ask the instructor/owner if you can sit in on a few lessons and see how you like the classes and classmates.  Find an instructor that you like, that teaches a solid ciriculum regardless of the art and it will be a very rewarding experience.

Again welcome to MT.

Happy posting and best of luck on your journey into the arts.


-Josh


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Rhino as you can see I'm from Grand Prairie Texas and own and operate a school inside six flag mall. Welcome to Martial talk and looking forward to you posting


----------



## Tames D (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT soldier.  I, like many others on this board have served this great country.  I was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Also - thank you for serving our country.  :asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy posting!


----------



## MJS (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

As for finding a school...as Dubljay said, check out a few in your area, and see what you like! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

I'm medically retired from the US Army, glad to have someone else here that severes.  What's your MOS?

Enjoy the site,

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## rhino2104 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.  I wasn't expecting this many replies this quickly.

Jeff, I'm a 33W.  For those of you who don't know that is it's Military Intelligence electronic repair.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome, Rhino2104. Good to have you. I was a Corpsman (medic) USN, 1971-75 (SE Asia, 74). Be safe, keep us posted on your choice of arts.


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Blue Panther (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome Rhino from a former 'Buffalo Soldier'....I was stationed at Huachuca as a 97B a while back.  As far as a style, not knowing your goals or if you're looking for something to apply towards future career endeavors, it's worth while to try a class in whatever's available to you in Sierra Vista or wherever in order to get a taste.  If you decide you want something to augment your career objectives, you'll have a slight basis of knowledge from which to reflect as you make a choice.  All are good, some have more practical application to your particular interests.  Only you can decide...

On a side note, make sure you visit the Canyon while out there and thanks for your service brother...


----------



## rhino2104 (Feb 23, 2007)

After much investigation into the matter I think that I may have found an art.  I was torn between Aikido and Hapkido.  After going to both places and speaking with the teachers, I think that I'm going to go with Hapkido.  While, as an art, I prefered a lot of the concepts in Aikido, the over all vibe I got from the people and place when I was looking into Hapkido was so much better.  I've read on here that the two have many similarities, so I may look into Aikido in a few years after I get back home.  I thank everyone again for such a warm welcome.

Blue Panther,  I'll be sure to check out the Canyon again.  Don't think that I saw enough last time I was here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT & thank you for serving our country!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey: Glad to have you here!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

